# Los Jiboz Crew`s End of season recap



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

hey there, we`re a crew from eastern germany and the shapers of the park in a really small indoor-slope. so, if you want to see what`s going on in germany`s smallest indoor slope, check that out.



and if anyone of you has any travelplans for germany and the area between berlin and dresden, come shred with us and have some beers.

cheers


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

2 new short edits from the smallest german fridge:


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

recap of the summershredcamp at snowtropolis caled tropcamp


----------

